# What's your fav rifle scope/optic style?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's your fav rifle scope style?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shot a 9mm rifle today down at the range and I can't remember the name. It had one of them round sites and when you look in it you see another little red circle with a x in it. Put that red x on it squeeze off and it's history. Now I liked that. It had a 30rd mag and it was a blast to shoot. I am going to have to find out more about that deal.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

On what? 

I prefer the ironsights on combat-style rifles and magnifiying scopes on more precise rifles. On shotguns I like the bead sight.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What kind of rifle and what are you using it for?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess U are right - it is specific to some degree. I just kinda meant in general - if one stood out among the others in gerenal - one that U really liked...

Never mind :nutkick:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I do like my iron sights. Granted, I only have one rifle and there are no plans to put a scope on it in the future. I may, however, end up with one at some point on another rifle. I like Nikon scopes as well as Swift scopes. Just your normal magnification. The glowing stuff usually makes my eyes go weird.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

OK, I have iron sights on all my milsurps and a few others, Eotech on a few, 2-7 on most of the big game rifles and 6-18 on the varmint guns. How's that? :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I am of the opinion that there are very few rifle "jobs" that couldn't get done (well!) with a quality low-powered variable. 1.5-5x, or as 2400 said above, 2-7x can cover 97% of what needs doin' with a rifle. For the other 3%, get closer!

I have a Leupold 1-4x on my AR carbine right now, and at 1x I can see both sides of a doorway (and everything in it) at 5 paces, at 4x make simulated head shots at 100 yards, or body shots at 250+ yards. A deer hunter could jump-shoot bucks in close cover at low power, or crank it up for stand-hunting out to 250 yards. Small game? Works fine. Plinking? Clear image, large field of view. Perhaps add an illuminated reticle option for low-light uses (Leupold 1.5-5x Illuminated Duplex Reticle, anyone?), and you'd be set for almost anything.

I have a 3.5-10x on my .308, but have little use for any more magnification than that (under field conditions). Benchresters would disagree, and they'd be right -- for their particular game.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Eotech for CQB carbine. Leupold 1.5-5x20MRT for precision carbine. Leupold4.5-14x40 mil-dot for long range rig.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I use an Aimpoint ML2 w/ARMS quick release lever mount and cantilever spacer on my Bushmaster M4 carbine and has kept it's zero regardless of how many times I've installed and removed it. It's more of a fast aquisition combat sight but it's about the right type of unit for this kind of carbine.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use an EOtech red dot/crosshair for my patrol rifle...








...and a Bushnell Elite Tactical 2.5-16X42 for my precision .308 rifle...








Both are great and would buy again... hoping to add a little Trijicon RMR to my Sig P226 next year.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Whoa...zombie thread, back from the dead!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Whoa...zombie thread, back from the dead!


Super zombie 

Anyway, since the topic is back... My tastes have recently changed... Now that I am older, the Eotech is not working for my eyes any longer. I see a "phantom" dot right next to the real 1 MOA center dot. Around the house, the optic is fine. At the range when using it to put rounds into a target - I see it. Even at 15 yards.

I had this on and off over the years - now its all the time. So, I have shifted to the Mepro 21 reflex sight with the triangle reticle. The triangle allows for precise shots by using the top tip of the triangle. VERY useful. I borrowed one from a friend, and I loved it. I previously had one a few years ago, and returned it because of washout. However, any Mepro made from 2012 and on is "Revision M." It's been upgraded and suffers much, much less from washout. I just got my 2nd one in fact...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I favor variable power Nikons with the side focus feature for most everything. Their optics are as clear as much more expensive scopes, and the side focus is great for keeping the crosshairs from fuzzing up, especially when shooting at random ranges in excess of a hundred yards. I am trying a new Redfield on my 7mm-08 AR-10, since they are now being run by Leupold, and early signs are that it is in the ballpark with Nikon, and considerably cheaper - but no side focus. 

I have one reflex type red dot, a Burris Fast-Fire, and the quality is pretty good and it works fine on a Remington 870, 20 gauge rifled slug gun.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Taught a Carbine class on Sat and fell in love with the Trijicon Accupoint scope. One of the students had one and out of curiosity I asked to see his rifle... boy is that a beautiful scope (1-4 power). Ironically, he was the most accurate shooter of the day... and was new to the AR-15 platform as well.

Seriously thinking about selling my EOtech and getting one next year. Excellent eye relief and great field of view.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I like my 1x4 on my AT. Next stop a 1x6


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Trijicon ACOG.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess I'm kinda old school, but I either use irons or a standard fixed/variable power scope on my rifles.


----------

